
I emailed my Senators regarding Net Neutrality this is their responses - artsandsci
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/5qda8g/i_sent_emails_to_my_senators_regarding_my_concern/
======
tmaly
I am not a pessimist, but emailing Senators rarely works. The Senator to
people ratio is just too large. You are better off starting a change.org
petition or some other media type campaign where you can get some viral growth
and visibility.

~~~
stablemap
I've heard ex-staffers say that emails are worthless but calls—in volume, as
you say—have an impact.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Too bad there isn't a standardized way for citizens to voice concern, such as
an online poll conduced in a neutral manner. The whole call your
representative this g always struck me as a waste of everyone's time,
especially considering they just talley them.

------
cladari
With House districts as small as they are the staff track the local papers for
mentions. Letters to the editor will attract their attention if you mention
your Rep by name. If you are starting a change.org movement or some other
district organization or petition be sure to mention it so the voice in your
letter is multiplied.

